# The Law of Water in Michigan



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Water is controlled by law in many counties
-- like Oakland County for example

http://www.examiner.com/kayaking-in-detroit/river-levels-rise-by-court-order

http://shiawassee-river.blogspot.com/2009/06/water-levels.html

The levels of water you see in a river, comes "after"
the lake front owners get their lakes filled for their
powerboats and floating docks. It's the law.

Paddlesports get the short end of the stick,
- but it may slowly change as politicians wake up.
Riverfront property is a valuable tax base as well.

Lawrence Tech is studying about 
Restoring Natural Flows in the Clinton River Watershed

Be patient , link might take a while to load....give it 30 seconds
* -- http://bit.ly/DrainLake*

Beware the Clinton River - Marc Hackel has kayak sheriff patrol to keep the peace
http://www.examiner.com/kayaking-in-detroit/police-patrol-clinton-river-yellow-kayaks


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

What are you trying to get at with this?


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't bitch when the water is low and you're dragging your boat

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/albumMap?uname=WilliH2O&aid=5462435978828525777#map


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

oh ok, I didn't think I was bitching, thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

-just saying - some people don't realize the cycles are controlled by law

no animosity, no sarcasm intended

Many paddlers had a rough time in Michigan and in Ontario
last year due to really low water levels.

2010 was a bad year for precipitation from rainfall and snowmelt
Some paddlesports events were canceled or rescheduled.
Hoping the 2011 springtime brings much needed precipitation.

Precipitation for January 2011 was below average across the entire Great Lakes, 
with the individual basins receiving between 52% and 86% of their average precipitation. 
Over the past 12 months, precipitation on all of the lakes
has been below average.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I souly place the blame on the low water levels on the reverseing of the flow of the Chicago river. Since those Illinois bastards did this I have noticed major drop every year of the lake water in lake michigan. were talking the gain of maby 20' of beach per year.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Water levels around Michigan

http://www.lre.usace.army.mil/great...erlevelforecasts/weeklygreatlakeswaterlevels/


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

"michigan and superior are 9-13" below last year allready", Thanks you state of Illinois for draing our great lakes into the mississippi to take care of your ****** sewer systems backing up into the lake.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

U.P.Nate said:


> I souly place the blame on the low water levels on the reverseing of the flow of the Chicago river. Since those Illinois bastards did this I have noticed major drop every year of the lake water in lake michigan. were talking the gain of maby 20' of beach per year.


 
The flow of the Chicago River was reversed in the late 1800's.  If you noticed the change you're a lot older than me! :lol:


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

"Starting in 1848, much of the Chicago River's flow was also diverted across the Chicago Portage into the Illinois and Michigan Canal. In 1871, the old canal was deepend in an attempt to completely reverse the river's flow but the reversal of the river only lasted one season.

Finally, in 1900, the Sanitary District of Chicago, then headed by Rudolph Hering, completely reversed the flow of the Main Stem and South Branch of the river using a series of canal locks, increasing the river's flow from Lake Michigan and causing it to empty into the newly completed Chicago Sanitary and Ship Canal. Before this time, the Chicago River was known by many local residents of Chicago as "the stinking river" because of the massive amounts of sewage and pollution which poured into the river from Chicago's booming industrial economy. Through the 1980s, the river was quite dirty and often filled with garbage"

:lol::lol: Hows that for a history lesson old man? man were you wrong:lol::lol:

"the outflow through the Chicago River is set under a u.s suprem court decision (1967, modified 1980 and 1997). The city of Chicago is allowed to remove 3200 cubic feet per second (91 m³/s) of water from the Great Lakes system; about half of this, 1 billion US gallons a day (44 m³/s), is sent down the Chicago River." 

:lol::lol::lol: man 1 billion gallons a day, I bet that wont make a difference in water levels.:lol::lol::lol: I don't care how old you are geezer, you ever heard of this new fangled thing called a camera, they take pictures, ive see pictures of then and now. And I've talked to Old Lake Michigan Fishermen(older than you though Im shure your pritty old) and they have passed their knowlage and observation onto me.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm going to dis-agree on the Chicago river thing severely affecting lake levels 

http://bit.ly/LevelH2O (--remember those are meter measurements--)

When you see that decimal in hundredths on the chart fluctuate, it's not inches
(1/100) of (1 meter) = 1 centimeter

Climate plays more of a role..........

Lake Michigan and Lake Huron are treated as one body of water,
the Mackinac bridge is the manmade dividing line

- The normal highwater mark is 2.00 feet (0.61 m) above datum (577.5 ft or 176.0 meters).

*Lake Michigan-Huron Gages*
Harbor Beach, Mackinaw City and Ludington, MI; Milwaukee, WI; 
-Thessalon and Tobermory, Ontario, Canada


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

*NOTICE:* All data contained herein is preliminary in nature and therefore subject to change. The data is for general information purposes ONLY and SHALL NOT be used in technical applications such as, but not limited to, studies or designs. All critical data should be obtained from and verified by the United States Army Corps of Engineers, Detroit District, Engineering and Technical Services, Great Lakes Hydraulics and Hydrology Office, 477 Michigan Ave., Detroit, MI 48226. The United States of America assumes no liability for the completeness or accuracy of the data contained herein and any use of such data inconsistent with this disclaimer shall be solely at the risk of the user. 

damn son, they are even saying that is an horible chart to base anything off of.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Willi_H2O said:


> The levels of water you see in a river, comes "after"
> the lake front owners get their lakes filled for their
> powerboats and floating docks. It's the law.
> 
> Paddlesports get the short end of the stick,


 The levels of water you see in Lake michigan, comes "after" the state of illinois flushes their sewage down the chicago river, It's the law.

Michigan gets the short end of the stick.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Willi_H2O said:


> I'm going to dis-agree on the Chicago river thing severely affecting lake levels


 Well I think were going to have to agree to dissagree on this one there guy. 

Casue your saying that its the climate 

and im saying that when you drain a billion gallons a day and not return a billion gallons a day that its going to make more of a difference. think about it though a billion gallons day, thats 365 billion gallons a year, 356,000 billion some gallons since they started this mess, wheres the water comeing from? you just think the lake gets magicly filled back up?


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

"The Great Lakes contain nine-tenths of the nation's fresh water and supply drinking water to 30 million people in Chicago, Toronto, Buffalo and elsewhere. The lakes are an economic engine and the cultural centerpiece for much of the upper Midwest. But the fragile ecology of the lakes has suffered from pollution, invasive species of fish and the diversion of water to support Chicago and other cities. "-U.S.A today

The Great Lakes Water Resources Compact was signed in 1999 after they realized that they had made a mistake by reverseing that river. also they wanted to protect the lakes from people, like a canadain based company that wanted to load fresh water in ships and ship it to aisa. Also there was another company that wated to "pipeline" water out of lake michigan and pump it all the way down to arizona to water the desert, yep they reilized that they need to stop takeing water out becuse it wasnt going to magicly restore its self. they messed up when they reversed nature.

According to the GLWRC new water withdrawals can't cause a significant change to the quantity or quality of Great Lakes water or any of the rivers or streams feeding into it. They automaticly shot down a steel plant that wanted to use 1million gallons of water a day. I'm shure there kicking them selfs in the ass for letting Illinois drain 1 billion gallons a day out of a proverbial bath tub. I just really don't see how you can say that the decision by the state of illinois to drain lake michigan into the gulf of mexico has no enviormental impact on the region.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Your homework and logic is flawed - you're wrong - keep reading and studying.

Lake levels are NOT changing because of Chicago and you can't substantiate your claim.

You're simply not seeing the big picture - water comes into the basin as well

http://www.glwi.uwm.edu/ourwaters/documents/DiversionsCWeb.pdf

CLIMATE plays a major role - the lakes flucuate upward and downward - it's not a one way street

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2009/05/lake_michigan_water_levels_swa.html


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

I mean Im not saying that im right your your wrong or vise versa, and like any information on the internet it should be taken with a grain of salt, but I just dont see where your random web links give you and more credibility than I. Besides being some metro detroit kayak nazi, you have shown that you have just as much credibility as I on this subject. That is why I think we should just agree to dissagree. Also I think that im done argueing with you because in retrospect there is nouthing we can do to change the water levels anyway, besides continueing this pissing match on the internet. I think we have BOTH supplied two good arguments on the subject. I'm going to go to the lake for a paddle


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Round One goes to UP Nate... Alright gentlemen, no biting, kicking or scratching, we want a clean fight. Round 2... Ding , Ding, Ding


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

What did he win ...... """I can yell louder than you "" and present nonsense award ?

100 % German - both parents from Germany
My dad fought for Hitler - now what ? Out of ammo :lol:

*Should we continue the name calling....or call truce ?
*
Presenting facts to the public shouldn't be attacked 
because they provide contrary proof to alleged generalities.

The lakes levels stay fairly constant finding equilibrium.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Im over it. Couldn't get out on Superior the ice moved in last night


----------

